# Chuffin hilarious!



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Clickypoo.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Of course you can't when it's on chuffing ice. :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent! So nice to hear the word "chuffin" for a change :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: chuffin classic :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

